# acupuncture anyone?



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i've heard energy type therapies like accupuncture can really help, anyone have experience?


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Not yet but once I have some cash am definatly going to try it!


----------



## Rein (Apr 29, 2008)

I think its one of the only alternative therapy that actually can work a little bit.


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

It helped a bit with food allergies (many, 7 years now, since a major surgery) but I could not take the pain anymore. I don't know if the thin needles are effctive, and there is laser acupuncture which I have tried a few times and it has definitely helped with the depression. which in turn helps me carry on with my life pretending to the best of my ability that the DP is gone. which thus helps. I don't know if the guy with the laser acu is as knowledgeable as the guy with the big needles but I could not go back for big needles. I would make an appoinment and not be able to get myself to go there because I can't stand it. I gave it 6 twice-a-week sessions once, did not have DPD then, or maybe I did and the shrink and I thought it was ADD. It eased that too, I could get off Ritalin, which was what I wanted.


----------



## kate_edwin (Aug 9, 2009)

i've never heard of laser acupuncture, do you know what type of laser they use?


----------



## Jessesaur (Jul 25, 2009)

I plan on trying it eventually. For now, I have decided that deep tissue massage would help me more. Trying it tomorrow and I'll let the board know how it went.

Edit: Woot! Regular Contributor ------->


----------



## darkth (Aug 29, 2009)

I'm not sure kate_ but i'll find out. It's widely used here, a machine that basically replicates the needle injury with a laser, used for shorter duration (30 sec maybe) than you would leave in a needle. You may get pain afterwards but not during, as with needles.


----------



## simplynothing (Aug 23, 2009)

i know somebody that does acupuncture and they've asked me a couple of times to try it. maybe ill give it a shot.


----------



## York (Feb 26, 2008)

I tried it whilst in labor... Didn't work. But then again, what eases the pain of squeezing out a bowling ball through your.. Never mind.


----------



## Absentis (Jul 10, 2007)

The last review article on acupuncture I read concluded that it could be effective for certain conditions, but that the specific locations used in traditional therapy have no bearing on the outcome. Whatever effect that acupuncture may have is caused by having needles stick in you... probably due to the resulting endorphine release.

You'd be better off buying some sterile acupuncture needles and get someone to randomly stick them in you.


----------

